# MONTAUK MANOR, Montauk New York



## winos2 (Apr 7, 2011)

We are going to Montauk Manor in June.  Tugs reviews gives it high ranks but little information.  Has any TUGGERS gone recently.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, from California to Montauk  

I've never stay'd but i'd LOVE to hear your experience when you get back...i live on Long Island...so i've been to Montauk a few times...Great little night life during certain times of the year


----------



## liborn2 (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.montaukchamber.com/

Montauk is one of my favorite towns on Long Island, the other is Greenport on the North fork.  We have stayed at many places in Montauk, including Montauk Manor.  Its a peaceful setting, castle like and most of the rooms are privately owned.  The room sizes vary, from studios to 3 bedroom. You have restaurant on site, food was good, however you have so many options in Montauk once you venture out..Tennis anyone? courts and views. WOW, would suggest bikes. we took our own but rentals are available in town..
MM is really not walking distance to the beach, however they did have shuttle service..you might want to ask when you check in.  Montauk is BIG on fishing, deep sea for a day, also SPA treatments at many places including MM. Tons of restaurant choices too, low end: http://www.thehideawaymontauk.com/Home.html  Mexican food hidden at the Diamond Cove Marina, and higher cost: http://harvest2000.com/hfp/
Harvest on Fort Pond, a must for our visits..and hopefully yours too.
Bring your sunscreen and good walking shoes/flip flops, Welcome to Montauk, the END. (that's a local popular bumper sticker)


----------



## heathpack (Apr 8, 2011)

Did you trade in?  What did you use to get the trade?  What exchange company did you use?

Thnx,
H


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 8, 2011)

I stayed there last year for 2 nights thru an off season newspaper ad, it's a spectacular property and our room was large and nicely appointed (always wanted to use that word). It's located about equidistant from the harbor and the beach, a few minutes drive to either. It's up a hill so there are some views, ours was of Fort Pond. This place is much nicer than most of the motel type places that Montauk is overrun with, the only downside for us is the location off the water.


----------



## winos2 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Montauk Manor*

Liborn2 Thank you for the useful information.  We make one trip to the East coast each year and are looking forward to Montauk, New York.

We received a one bedroom, full kitchen with a RCI Points exchange.
It is a RCI weeks resort.  They state very limited??

The tugs review rating was 9.75.


----------



## winos2 (Apr 8, 2011)

*MONTAUK MANOR, Montauk, New York*

Thanks you SILVER FOX for the information.  Anxious to check out the appointments.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 12, 2019)

A studio here just popped up for a week on RCI for 1/21/2019. I added it to the sightings section.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 12, 2019)

escanoe said:


> A studio here just popped up for a week on RCI for 1/21/2019. I added it to the sightings section.



Wow! I haven't seen Montauk Manor for years!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 14, 2019)

escanoe said:


> A studio here just popped up for a week on RCI for 1/21/2019. I added it to the sightings section.



Montauk in January is NOT Montauk in July.  We live on Long Island and from June thru September there is probably no place better in the world.  However, January in Montauk is not an ideal vacation spot unless you love cold whether, winter jackets, hats, gloves, and possibly boots, snow shovels, snow brushes.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2019)

I live in NY and was only on Montauk once when I was a teen. The summer traffic getting there has always been a discouragement for me- same with going to the New Jersey Shore. One thing at least you don't have to worry about as much in January, but for sure in June.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2019)

I got an exchange about 4 years ago for May.  It was a studio unit and it felt like I was staying at my old grammas house.  Very dated. Clean but everything g was very very old.   So beware as these are individually owned units and there is no way to know what you are going to get.


----------

